

Goodbye Print, Hello World. - katiepatrick
http://www.thegreenpages.com.au/news/goodbye-print-hello-world/

======
davvid
Thanks for sharing your story. I particularly enjoyed this nugget:

 _I took the plunge and decided to spend 6 months knuckled down, learning how
to code. It was initially like going back to high school and starting at the
very beginning. I’ve slowly started ‘getting the hang of it’. People often
complain as industries collapse and blame the new industry that has taken
dominance. When the world changes you need to step-up. The notion that I could
become this 'management' entity that sat around waiting for ‘the brains’ to do
all the real technical work just incensed me, I found it even shameful._

Best of luck on your new journey. When your attitude is "live for the journey,
not the destination," then there is no way you can fail.

~~~
katiepatrick
Thanks for your kind words :)

